# Did my dad see a Yak and BF109E over Oxfordshire, England Today?



## Bronco78th (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Hope ive posted in the right place, but im kind of curious on this one.

My dad said to me while doing some gardening for a customer today he saw a Soviet plane he identified as a Yak flying quite low overhead with a BF109. 

He said he could clearly see the square wings of the 109 and black crosses of a German plane, he could see the Soviet stars on the Wings of the other plane he identified as a Yak.

We are in South Oxfordshire so are lucky to see quite alot of vintage aircraft around here. the BoB memorial flight frequently goes over head and we also occasionally get the B17 Sally B come over.

My grandad flew in the RAF during the Battle of Britain and dad and me both have a passion for WW2 Aircraft, but I do know there are only two Bf109s Emils flying, one in the US and one (which is for sale) in Canada....was there another variant of the 109 with squared wings or is this a total mis-identification?...or indeed one of two the BF109Es? 

Also where would they have been heading?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Regards,

John


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2014)

Yak yes, Bf109E no. It was more likely a Hispano 'Buchon', a licence-built Me109G with Merlin engine, built in Spain.
There are two based at Duxford, both former stars of the 'Battle of Britain' movie, currently in the colour schemes shown below. The lower one in this shot is in the colours it wore in the movie.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2014)

Don't the Buchons have rounded wing tips? Maybe a Bf108?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes, they do normally Andy. But for the movie, the wing tips were 'squared off', wing fences and original cannon fairings removed, and tail plane braces added, along with dummy cowl guns and wing cannons. One of the two shown has the original, rounded tips, and the other the movie, 'square' tips.
There is also a '108 at Duxford, plus another in the UK, both in Luftwaffe markings. The one below is the Duxford example.
There are a number of Yak 'trainer' types in the UK, some in 'Soviet' markings, and Yak UK are based at Little Gransden, just 'up the road' from Duxford.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 9, 2014)

Very educational.
Thanks for sharing precious information, everyone


----------

